# How to keep amputated finger warm?



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

I have a left index finger, (first knuckle, about 1"), that was amputated a few years back, and still gives me problems when the weather gets colder, (it doesn't take much). In really cold weather, it's completely useless and super sensitive.

Anyone with a similar problem and a good solution? Maybe one of those hand warmers tucked into the finger of the glove...?


----------



## Forry (Feb 12, 2007)

Arnica cream increases blood flow to the areas applied. Might help.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

I had the end of my left middle finger cut real good and re-attached. It got cold easily for years and years. It's only been very recent years that this stopped. I suspect that it takes some number of years for everything to grow back to provide normal circulation. My best guess, anyhow.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Jun 23, 2007)

I know other guys with this problem. Battery powered warmer gloves, that's the only long term thing that isn't bad for you. The chemical warmers aren't good for the rest of the hand.


----------



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I know other guys with this problem. Battery powered warmer gloves, that's the only long term thing that isn't bad for you. The chemical warmers aren't good for the rest of the hand.


Battery powered warmer gloves? I'm on way to google.....


----------



## Mrmac204 (Dec 27, 2006)

gin.


:laughing:


----------



## go do it (Nov 19, 2006)

Forry said:


> Arnica cream increases blood flow to the areas applied. Might help.


 
or more commonly called viagra cream:whistling


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

When I was 4 my dad gave me an old watch. I decided I was going to make a pocket watch out of it by cutting off the leather band. I proceeded to cut my left index finger from the bottom of the nail down to the first knuckle. 45 years later I still don't have complete use of that finger. If I am working with my left hand I use my thumb and middle finger to grasp things and my index finger just "points". If I consciously think about it I can move it any way I want. The nail also grows about half as fast as all my other finger nails. Sounds like you might have to just keep that finger tucked back in your glove when it is really cold.


----------



## Cdn_Bigfoot (Dec 17, 2007)

*RE: cold amputated finger*

I cut my index finger to the bone in a table saw 3 months ago.
I'm working on the mobility and strength. My finger will turn blue and start to ache in cool temps. I've found the best thing to keep my finger warm is mitts. I have always worn gloves in very cold temps. Now in order to keep my finger from producing a potentially dangerous clot!!! I have resorted to a mitt on my left hand. I have also had some success with a ZIPPO butane hand warmer in my left side jacket pocket for periodic warming of my finger. Sometimes i will even slip it into my mitt. Stays warm on a fill for up to 12 hours!


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

mdshunk said:


> I had the end of my left middle finger cut real good and re-attached.


I did the same to my right middle finger ....weird.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Every time I meet up with my oldest buddy, first thing before a word, we both hold up our hands and wiggle all 10.:laughing:
Un-spoken "Whatever else is happening at least...."
On a helpful note, I've been buying rag wool shooters mitts for really cold weather.
They are pretty cheap, and the pouch velcros back out of the way leaving miller's mitts up to the first knuckle.
Too cold for those...Too cold to work.


----------



## threaderman (Nov 15, 2007)

I cut off the first 1/2" of my thumb a dozen years ago.I still had the piece and they sewed it back on to the thumb and and sewed it onto the thumb-nail.The tip is comfortably numb [scar tissue] when it comes to bumping it and stuff ,but the cold affects it of all things.It has gotten less sensitive over time.


----------

